# bad news/ good news



## dturner (May 18, 2009)

bad news is my dads boat got hit by the storm






it broke the braces out, crushed the side in. totaled the boat and bent the axle on the trailer. good news is the insurance is going to take care of it. (NEW BOAT)

also...

looks like the weather is going to be good all week, that will let the rivers go down and dry things out a little. all will be great for memorial day weekend on the current.


----------



## Toby from MO (May 18, 2009)

Ouch! Though we all hate paying for it insurance is golden when you need it...especially when it delivers a new boat & trailer. =D> That looks like a JetDoctor rig...better call David and tell him to get ready.

Insurance only covering the boat & trailer I suspect? Depending on how his policy is setup and/or if you work it right you may be able to get full value for the rig and keep the motor.

Clearwater is about 2.5' from summer pool level. It should be at pool level this time tomorrow and they should be shutting down the spillway soon after. Lower Black will be perfect Memorial Day weekend. Though I will say I had awesome weekend fishing...even though they have the gates open and river crankin'.

Good luck with the boat.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 18, 2009)

ouch.. what will happen to the boat ?


----------



## dturner (May 18, 2009)

fishing,
i took a boat ride on the current late saturday. trying to work out some kinks in the motor. water was up, and colored a little green. looked perfect for throwing a green pumpkin bitsy tube. 

i was at ernies two saturdays ago and ran down to look at the lake. it was up over the parking lot at web creek

the boat was a terminator 18x52. the insurance company has already totaled it but i am uncertain what will happen to it. i do know that most of the insurance claims that happen around southern missouri end up at f and a marine next to lake of the ozarks. 

he got that boat from ernies, and i can argue that they build the best boat. as for carpet and flooring. im not saying that other companies do not do a good job, but for quality of work, i think they are better.

but...

i think we are going build his next fishing boat. he is wanting some custom things done.


----------



## Toby from MO (May 19, 2009)

dturner said:


> fishing,
> i took a boat ride on the current late saturday. trying to work out some kinks in the motor. water was up, and colored a little green. looked perfect for throwing a green pumpkin bitsy tube.
> 
> i was at ernies two saturdays ago and ran down to look at the lake. it was up over the parking lot at web creek
> ...



My boat also originally came from Ernie's, as well as my recent new motor. If you can stand to deal with David you won't find a better price.

What kind of custom stuff is he looking to do on the new boat?

oh and the lake is @ 498.86 as I type this...498' is summer pool.


----------



## dturner (May 19, 2009)

quoteIf you can stand to deal with David you won't find a better price.)---completely understand

as far as custom :

the flip up deck lid is nice but when you have a bow mounted trolling motor you cant flip the lid up when the trolling motor is in the up position. we are going to keep a standard deck, and run a rod box in front of driver console that extends up into the front deck to allow for longer rods. i would like to place a completely dry box in the back bench. probably two lids. and then mount one dry box for driver seat and one live well for fish. also i would like to cover the gas tank area, but would like it to be strong enough to stand on for a rear fishing deck. i dont think we want a built in gas tank, i really like to remove them to fill up. i would like to mount a seat base in middle of floor for a possible 3rd fisherman. most boat builders mount them side by side in order to balance the boat when running, but it reallly makes the boat unbalanced when someone sits in them to fish. of coarse perforated aluminum floor.


----------



## Toby from MO (May 19, 2009)

dturner said:


> as far as custom :
> 
> the flip up deck lid is nice but when you have a bow mounted trolling motor you cant flip the lid up when the trolling motor is in the up position. we are going to keep a standard deck, and run a rod box in front of driver console that extends up into the front deck to allow for longer rods. i would like to place a completely dry box in the back bench. probably two lids. and then mount one dry box for driver seat and one live well for fish. also i would like to cover the gas tank area, but would like it to be strong enough to stand on for a rear fishing deck. i dont think we want a built in gas tank, i really like to remove them to fill up. i would like to mount a seat base in middle of floor for a possible 3rd fisherman. most boat builders mount them side by side in order to balance the boat when running, but it reallly makes the boat unbalanced when someone sits in them to fish. of coarse perforated aluminum floor.



This sounds like a fairly easy job for David and his gang.

Front deck...you can always opt for a 12"-18" deck extension. Lots of extra storage and more deck to stand on. A great asset if you regularly remove trolling batteries.

Rod locker...in front of the steering console is a good idea. This is basically dead space anyway. Make sure to mount your trolling motor on the opposite side so you can still open the rod box when the trolling motor is up.

Rear deck...strong lid to enclose the gas tank area is no big deal. Most all remote steering boats have them these days. It will cost a little extra but I would recommend making this rear lid a split design so either one side or the other can be opened independently. It doesn't sound like a big deal but consider yourself on the water and you need to get in there. Having to open one large lid from inside the boat (opening toward you) is a real pain in the butt.

Rear bench...I don't see many boats come from David like this but I have from other vendors and I will tell you there is a ton of storage in that rear bench...great place for life vests, throwable cushions, etc... Though be aware you will lose the "safety" flotation in that bench. David may have an issue this.

Compartments under driver/passenger seat...I would definately have drain plugs installed in the bottom of each. Whether or not you use one for dry and the other wet you just never know...at least you have the choice with drain plugs in each. If you plumb a livewell with a bilge you can always plumb one and not the other. Also keep in mind if you don't have two livewells in the boat to keep your's and your patners fish seperate you are required to mark each fish in some fashon for identification to a warden. You may also consider having the area between the seats enclosed for a little extra storage. If you do this you can even have an additional pedestal installed on this lid for a third (center) passenger.

Floor pedestals...In my opinion you can never have to many. I have two (side by side) in mine and I can see the benefit of also having one in the center. For me, I use 24"-30" adjustable "stand up" style pedestals for fishing from the front/back decks. I like to replace them into the floor mounts when I'm running. I also have two little ones than often ride with me. I've cut down two pedestals to about 6" which is perfect/safer seating for the little ones.

Just a few thoughts...

Toby


----------



## Codeman (May 20, 2009)

Wow that sucks. At least it was covered. Just out of curiosity is his homeowners covering it or was the boat insured separately? Same thing happened to one of the guys here at work last year when Ike came through. I think his boat was only around a year or 2 old at the time. Got another brand new one.


----------



## dturner (May 20, 2009)

he is going to turn it in on his boat insurance. but homeowners will take care of it also. really depends on which deductable is the cheapest.


----------



## Toby from MO (May 21, 2009)

dturner said:


> he is going to turn it in on his boat insurance. but homeowners will take care of it also. really depends on which deductable is the cheapest.



Not to mention...depending on which company holds your boat policy, you stand less of a chance of this "boat" claim affecting your long term insurance costs on other items like your car or home.

Last year I changed my boat policy to a new provider. I was surprised that some providers looked at my driving record, automobile claims and homeowner claims before quoting the rate for my boat...others did not.

I inquired about this to the few companies who did and they simply said your past record of driving and insurance claims indicate overall risk.

The others...I asked...simply acted as if the boat policy and/or boat claims were almost isolated and had no correlation to home or automobile. One went as far as to say…unlike home or automobile claims, boat claims are not recorded in nationalized databases…I have no clue if this is true. This would indicate you could actually submit boat claims to the point of your provider terminating your policy then getting insurance someplace else without having them label you as high risk. 

I suspect in years to come all our credentials, i.e. insurances, driving records, health records will be categorized into a database allowing them rationalize a level of risk or “general lifestyle” and associating it to a cost.

I think it would be a bunch of crap but with our current government growing like it is and, seemingly, their sole purpose for existing is to take care of us it would not surprise me.


----------



## sparkbr (May 21, 2009)

What would you sell the damaged boat for?


----------

